# What's your Road Bike



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

OK big guys, I know its mtbr but too much time in the basement on the stationary while the snow flies makes me day dream about road bikes. (64 cm Madone......) What do you ride?
Mine - '27 Schwinn Paramount from the 1980's updated 
Nine Air-9 while I wait the new Jet replacement
Lemond "basement bike"


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

2007 Giant OCR C2 frameset with sram rival and easton wheels.


----------



## jjange68 (Feb 8, 2007)

Trek 7.5 FX Disc It's my commuter bike not really a roadie but it works for my 17 mile round trip commute.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Ventana El Martillo with Ultegra SL and other bits


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

09 Giant Defy 3


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

80's-ish Corsaro


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

There's no need for trainer in the basement when you have one of these and miles of snow-covered dirt roads on which to ride it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

80 something Univega 450 .


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

my road bike is a 1970 10speed with no brand stickers on it.
dad said it's from kmart, but doesn't look like the kmart bikes from the 70's. looks to be much better quality. not great quality, but better than what i've seen from the 70's kmart bikes

hoping to buy myself a newer road bike next christmas or sooner if this one dies before that.


----------



## frreed (Nov 17, 2009)

2006 Cannondale R700


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

klydesdale said:


> There's no need for trainer in the basement when you have one of these and miles of snow-covered dirt roads on which to ride it.


Right on :thumbsup:


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Calfee Tetra Pro w/ Campy 9spd. Old-skool Italian steel Paletti set up as fixed gear. Both are a lot of fun, but I find myself riding off-road more than on-road these days b/c a couple of trails are very close (riding distance), and when I'm off-road there no cars trying to kill me.


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

Snagged a Felt F80 off eBay this summer, they make some nice road bikes.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Picked up a trainer and a roadie wheel for my two-niner. Dream would be to pick up a Moots bike.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

2004 S-works E5
2009 RT900 Kestrel


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

i just gots me a Felt f75 yesterday.
Suhweeeeet!!!!


----------



## robopopp (Nov 14, 2009)

*road bike*

Specialized Roubaix Expert, 64cm, carbon, with Ultegra SL, sub 20 lbs, just barely:thumbsup:


----------



## Neibe (Dec 13, 2009)

2004 Cannondale R3000si with full dura ace group


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

1999 Litespeed Tuscany Ti w/campy record group & Mavic wheels


----------



## markm109 (Nov 11, 2009)

2004 Litespeed Solano Ti - Ultegra group - Mavic wheels


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

Specialized Roubaix base.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

Mid 70's Nishiki


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

I ride an early 80's frame as a single speed. 46:16 gearing

Ive built a roadie up out of thrown out bikes. Its a 70's frame, 700c alloy wheels, Shimano 600 cranks, dura ace shifters and nice shimano brakes. Im always on the lookout for pieces for it. So far its cost me nothing and its a reasonable bike.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

I picked up a second road tire for the front and will try it out tomorrow. The bike looks a little "off" but I won't be wearing out my off road tires on pavement. :thumbsup: 

Anybody ever shim a rotor so the spare wheel runs smoothly through the break pads? Or is there another trick to get the second wheel set setup to run on the current break pads?


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

Ridley Supercross cross bike that I am using for just road. Campy chorus, open pro.


----------



## jitenshakun (Aug 21, 2008)

See the signature


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mid 90's Land Shark 731 OS...mostly 9 speed Ultegra










Typical John Slawta quality and paint job!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Paint job is beachin .............


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

2010 Specialized Allez sport compact


----------



## bk12 (Jul 31, 2009)

Trek Pilot 5.2 OCLV frame....love it!


----------



## AndrewJL (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a nashbar touring frame with a 11-32 cassette 26/38/48 lx crank, brooks saddle and salsa bell lap bar, no current pics. I am having one hell of a time getting the fit right on it, but my longest ride on it was 34 miles

it has front and rear racks and a jandd frame bag, im pretty sure it weighs more then my mountain bike


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)

Trek Madone SL


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

Specialized Tarmac with PowerTap wheels.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Salsa Casseroll - SS, 1x9ed and (shortly) with a full SRAM Rival gruppo.


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

66cm Soma Smoothie ES w/ Rival


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

'06 59cm Lemond Sarthe w/Ultegra
'80 63cm Schwinn Voyager 11.8


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Just pulled the trigger on a 2010 Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL2 frameset, 61cm, SRAM Force Groupo, Velocity Deep V Rims in Electric Blue on 36 Hole Chris Kings :thumbsup:

Can't wait to have something to ride. Damn trails in Austin have been soaked since Halloween!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

2009 Specialized 64cm Roubaix Expert Triple. I'm worried about the wheels... They may get replaced upon my breaking them...:eekster:


----------



## migmi (Aug 9, 2006)

*my road bike*

surly crosscheck with shimano 105, shimano 36 hole hubs with salsa delgado rims with schwabe 700x40 tires. thomson seat post, never let me down.


----------



## wheelmanron (May 5, 2009)

A 1991 Bridgestone RB-T with Alex Adventurer rims and Deore hubs.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just sold my Allez 

Hoping to save some cash by end of summer to get another road bike, actually most likely a cross bike.


----------



## TahoeComp (Mar 18, 2010)

'99 Trek 5500 Lance bike carbon/DuraAce, Mavic Ksyriums, etc.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

'08 Kona Jake w/ 29'r Rhyno Lites, DT Swiss Onyx hubs, 700 X 40c Kenda Breakers. It's my farm road compatible roadie/commuter.


----------



## tommignon (Jan 27, 2010)

1990 Schwinn Impact Pro MTB with Shimano LX group off a 1998 Diamondback and some slick tires. I am going to put drop bars on it as soon as I get some 8 speed Barcons or Brifters


----------



## 2 Bigsteve (Jan 11, 2009)

*Surly Long Haul Trucker*







62cm Surly w/disc brake tabs added. 36h mavic A719 rims. Of coarse I have to paint everything I own.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

I upgraded the drivetrain over the winter on my 09 Fuji Roubaix (61cm) so I'll put a pic up. Went with SRAM Rival shifters and front & rear derailleurs, Shimano Ultegra 6700 11-25 cassette, SRAM Red crankset 175mm 53/39, and a SRAM PC 1070 chain. I also changed the handlebar to a FSA Wing Pro compact. Actually, I've changed every part on the bike since I bought it last summer.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

62 cm handbuilt double butted 531 sport/light touring frame to my specs (Mercian : https://www.merciancycles.com/) 30 years old this month (Waterford/Paramount league):



Cell phone shot on ride yesterday. It's wearing the 700C-35 mm tires/wheels from the 1 x 9 Schwinn errand bike because of road surface/debris until rains wash things and road crews fix things. Usually has early '70's Campy Record 27" wheels 28 mm tires, with 7 speed freewheel. 10 speed Campy Centaur Triple drivetrain except for wheels. 10 speed NOS Chorus/Velocity wheels in two months.. Stripped of commuting/touring stuff, it is under 20 pounds. Weight, Smeight! I have more extra weight on board my own frame than that!


----------



## slayer 50 (May 18, 2004)

*Road bike*

2009 Cannondale Caad 9 5 stock i take that back i did switch the wheels for Shimano rs 30. 19.2lbs almost stock 63cm frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

slayer 50 said:


> 2009 Cannondale Caad 9 5 stock i take that back i did switch the wheels for Shimano rs 30. 19.2lbs almost stock 63" frame.:thumbsup:


You have to be the tallest person on the planet to be able to ride a 63" frame.


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

*Surly Karate Monkey*

I have two 29er wheelsets. Surly Gordos with WeirWolf LTs for dirt, Surly Semis with Schwalbe Big Apples for the road. Just swap 'em out ... :thumbsup:


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

sixate said:


> You have to be the tallest person on the planet to be able to ride a 63" frame.


It's a tandem!


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

specialized tarmac


----------



## GrannyAbuser (Jan 31, 2004)

My Fat Man's Road bike is my old 1992 Bridgestone MB-4 with Specialized Armadillo high pressure tires. Here it is in front of my Surly Instigator.

Old School and New School Hardtails


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

bianchi reynolds 520 cross frame with hand built rear wheel, xt deraillers and shifters(combo's). V-brakes and flat bar as this bike rarely has slicks on it and sees mostly dirt road riding for fitness and fun with my lovely wife. set up for winter riding in the garage.


----------



## GrannyAbuser (Jan 31, 2004)

I hope I don't F this bike up with my weight but I just modified my 1992 Raleigh Technium Competition 531 for more comfortable road use. I switched to a a Sugino 38/48 crankset and swapped out the tight 13-23 cassette for a more knee friendly 12-28. I'm trying to make the most of the otherwise excellent Shimano 600 drivetrain. I'm also too old, fat and out of shape to enjoy drop bars so I converted to a cut down riser bar with bmx brake levers. This bike is a rocket ship compared to my road modified Bridgestone MB4.


----------



## MethodX (Feb 11, 2010)

2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro

All stock. Just got it last week and have over 225mi on it. So far - great!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Roubaix compact


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

09 Cannondale CAAD 9 5 . Sorry no pic . Its stock , probably stay that way .


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

6' 1" ~300 lbs

Surly Karate Monkey run 2x6 with drop bars & Big Apples
(posted earlier, but here's a pic)


----------



## metallicjester (Sep 26, 2007)

nice urban assualt roadie! should be very comfortable


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

25.5" (about 65cm) '92ish trek 400... lugged steel framed road sport class bike 
running an ultegra triple crank (not pictured)
11-28 MTB cassette, 
mavic kyserium elite wheel out back 
vuelta airline wheels out front (from a 2kish trek road bike),
700x32 tire out back 700x28 out front
compact bars of some cheapness from Jenson along with a 1 1/8" quill stem adapter and an OS stem
cane creek brake levers (oh so comfy)

built it for about $350 using a hodge pods of parts (as you can tell) based on what friends had for cheap and what I could get online inexpensively.


















it's a very comfy bike... has a few things i'd like to change (primarily i'd prefer to goto a classic quill stem or threadless outright... but it'll prob stay this way for a long while


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

that's a sweet bike. I love the old steel framed roadies.. I keep looking for a frame to pick up. such a nice ride quality.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

does have very nice ride... I wish it was a year or so older and a slightly higher end frame (for the "stronger" steel) and how the chain stay cable ran THOUGH the stay on the years piror.... I get a little more BB flex then I want... but i'm 300# and it's a road bike lol... it's MUCH faster then a rigid 29er with slicks on it ... and comfy to boot... need to get a few things tweaked in for longer rides still


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*Road Bike*

Having a custom Co-Motion Cycles Ner'Western built up. Since all it does is rain for 10 months out of the year hear in Seattle. This way I can ride more then 1-2 times a week. Pics coming in a few weeks.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Cannondale Synapse 7 with DuraAce FC7700 group and Neuvation M28 Aero wheels. Comfortable and _quick!_


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

Salsa Vaya


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Redline Conquest Pro cyclocross bike with 700x23C tires on Easton EA50 wheels and an 11-28 cassette.
I had a Jamis Satellite, which was fine after I put on the Easton wheels (smashed the spokes out the original Alex rear) but the cross bike was lighter, faster and shifted better (SRAM Rival vs. Shimano Sora). Someday I'll buy another steel road bike, but for now the cross does the job.


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

Way to go guys, I started this thread a long time ago and have been searching for the right deal to upgrade my Paramount and not spend too much $$ as my Jet is the primary whip. I just bought a Look 585 (2007) on ebay and have it at the shop being built up now. waiting sucks - will post pics asap


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

29WI said:


> Way to go guys, I started this thread a long time ago ...and ...upgrade my Paramount .. not ..too much $$ ...bought a Look 585 (2007) on ebay and have it at the shop being built up now. waiting sucks - will post pics asap


No nice mountains here. Nearest trails about 30 minute drive. So My road bike is my main ride and I likely spent too much money and tome on it, but the wait saving up and the final result was worth it for me. A mountain bike/cross with discs is in my future.

Here is my posting of pics in another thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7100736&postcount=1093


----------



## BigdogEMT (May 12, 2010)

I have a extra tall 1983 Schwinn Traveler 12 speed. That I bought when I was still in high school! 
I did get it out a while back, when I decided to start ridding again. It needs a bit of workn ie. The rear axle and bearings need to be replaced! 

Or if someone knows if I can convert it over to a 700 instead of a 27 1/4 that's hard to find around here!

Terry


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

BigdogEMT said:


> I have a extra tall 1983 Schwinn Traveler 12 speed. ...Or if someone knows if I can convert it over to a 700 instead of a 27 1/4 that's hard to find around here!
> 
> Terry


I have a circa 1985 Schwin World Sport 64 cm frame that was free but in a bad way that I converted from 27" 6 speed to 700C 9 speed.

The ''World' designation apparently means it was Taiwanese built, and supposedly of higher quality. It's a 4020 Chromoly lugged frame. The list of ills is long, but the 27" Weinmann rims were beyond my best efforts and the rear hub itself was bent (some landing, I'd guess, saddle and bars gone, too.)

It is now my errand & commuter bike:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7101242&postcount=975

The local lbs usually stocked cheap Shimano alloy hub/36 SS spoke/Weinmann (Taiwan, not Belgium) rims supposedly assembled in the US. The front wheel, rear wheel, SRAM 11-34 9 speed cassette, spoke protectors, and 9 speed chain came to about $140 with tax. The Michelin City 700C-35's just squeeze under the SKS fenders and with tubes were under $50 the set. Heavy, but very flat resistant. The original cheap Shimano RD worked with the 9 speed cassette and large cogs, but it did not like to, broke a spring and died into the spokes as I shifted approaching a light getting ready to launch last week. So the picture in the link shows the brand new Shimano Deore long cage (another $60 including new cable, casing, and mailing). I wanted a quality RD that should last, but not an overly expensive one and though I have a 1 x 9 drivetrain, the future may hold a mountain triple to haul groceries up hills so since weight is not a big factor on this bike, I opted for more chain capacity to allow for such a change.

These larger frames aren't that common. It fit me well, it rides very well and has longer stays of a touring bike and room for 35 mm tires. I didn't want to mess with police bike auction bikes, e-bay, and the rest, and like to know the history of bike parts I am trusting with my life.

If you go with the cassette rear hub, you may have to cold set the rear triangle to 130 mm from 126.5. With some stays, you can spring them out each time to install the wheel, but if your stays are as resisant to being pulled out as mine were, you will need to cold set them. Sheldon Brown has an easy to follow 'How to' on this.

Of course, you could just buy 700C rims and new spokes and build your own wheels. You'd still have to rebuild the hub bearings and will be still a 6 speed. Having had the old wheels apart to make them closer to round, I felt the $70 or so for this wheelset was a good deal until I get a position I can commute regularly to and justify a disc brake commuter.

The old wheels are still in use:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=633628


----------



## RidinginSF (Mar 29, 2010)

Surly Crosscheck with shimano nexus redline hub setup 1x8, Phil SS front hub, Sun Rhyno Lite Hoops all 36 hole 3x lacing. Thompson setback post...pretty indestructible! 6'2 350ish lbs.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

BigdogEMT said:


> ...27 x 1 1/4 that's hard to find around here! Terry


I liked the larger tires and better selection and easier access to tires for both 700C conversions I've made from 27". If you are OK with the tire size, bearing replacement is not hard and not expensive, and way cheaper than new wheels. Since your local lbs has a poor or nil supply of 27" tires, you may be interested to know that http://www.yellowjersey.org/ has developed a reputation for supplying this niche market. For me the USPS shipping from them is less than the cost of the 25 mile trip to either local lbs, and that doesn't factor in your time. Tell Andy, that Brian referred you to them and no, I don't get a fee, just payback for excellent service).


----------

